# Went rollerblading this morning....



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

and I should be picking gravel out of my face, arms and chest for a month. My boy Julius loves to go out rollerblading for miles at a time. He normally pulls me for the first 2 or 3 miles then slows down but we still move at a good clip for the last mile or so. Well today I decided to take Sugar Ray for the first time. I figured he is about 14 months now so it won't be too much stress on his joints. Well we made it about a block from the house before he got spooked by the sound of the rollerblades and ran in a circle around me. It wrapped the leash around my legs and I hit the ground like a sack of hammers. He then decided to go after a rabbit after I got the leash unwrapped and dragged me face first on the street for a hundred feet or so. Needless to say he is going to stick to the flirt pole for his exercise and Julius will be the only one who goes rollerblading with me from now on. Kalie doesn't like blading and Maggie is still only 10 months so I don't have to worry about her for a while.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

OUCH! I don't think I would ever be brave enough to try to rollerblade with my dogs. Hmmm, now that I think about it I am not brave enough to roller blade without dogs, so nevermind! LOL

Hope you feel better soon

Stephanie


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am sorry to laugh at your misfortune but what a mental picture you described! Yeah, u r brave to go blading with your dogs. I am not steady enough on my own. Good for you though.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> and I should be picking gravel out of my face, arms and chest for a month. My boy Julius loves to go out rollerblading for miles at a time. He normally pulls me for the first 2 or 3 miles then slows down but we still move at a good clip for the last mile or so. Well today I decided to take Sugar Ray for the first time. I figured he is about 14 months now so it won't be too much stress on his joints. Well we made it about a block from the house before he got spooked by the sound of the rollerblades and ran in a circle around me. It wrapped the leash around my legs and I hit the ground like a sack of hammers. He then decided to go after a rabbit after I got the leash unwrapped and dragged me face first on the street for a hundred feet or so. Needless to say he is going to stick to the flirt pole for his exercise and Julius will be the only one who goes rollerblading with me from now on. Kalie doesn't like blading and Maggie is still only 10 months so I don't have to worry about her for a while.


Sorry for the injury, but I do commend the attempt!

I would definitely try that, but I thought that pavement is bad for the feet. Also, do you do it with a regular collar or a special harness?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

My boy Julius wore a standard buckle collar when we first started but now he uses a harness. He is a Rottie/AST mix and has that Rottie pull mentality.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I can't belive you publicly admitted to rollerblading LOL... Well played.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't laugh don't laugh don't laugh.

Teehee. So sorry! My friends take their dogs out rollerblading for excersize and I have witnessed a couple of leash incidents....which is why I don't do it lol.

Hope you are okay!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I can't belive you publicly admitted to rollerblading LOL... Well played.


I played hockey when I was younger and still lace them up every once in a while. I have real bad knees from a motorcycle accident so I don't skate as much as I like to but my kid plays hockey still so he skates a lot during the year and I join him every so often. Nothing wrong with rollerblading.



> Don't laugh don't laugh don't laugh.
> 
> Teehee. So sorry! My friends take their dogs out rollerblading for excersize and I have witnessed a couple of leash incidents....which is why I don't do it lol.
> 
> Hope you are okay!


I am ok. Just some road rash is all. Hurt like hell at first but now I just sting from time to time. I'll probably take Julius out when I get home from the Hawks game again. He just loves to run and since the weather is finally nice I figure we need to make up for the last 6 months of crappy weather.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oh hockey skates... That's ok . You don't got the big wheels like Cesar Milan?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I can't belive you publicly admitted to rollerblading LOL... Well played.


Haha! Girls and Cesar rollerblade. Men wear inline skates. I still get out there and play hockey with the kids. It hurts the next day though.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn that sucks i would've been pissed...but at least you tried!!

My son rollerblades with sully he flys....sometimes sully pushes him its funny he jumps up with his paws on his back and walks on his hind legs. I still gotta takes pics of sully skateboarding, its so cool.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

No I don't have big wheel skates like Cesar. I have a pair of Mission Assassin Inline Hockey Skates and a pair of Newron Hockey 4.47 Inline Skates. 


Inline or rollerblading....same crap different terminology. Just like some people say front porch, I say front stoop.


----------

